# kitten wanted in london plsssss



## oana3ala (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi...is there anybody who would give a kitten for free?
I adore cats..I ahd many cats in my life so I can say I know how to look after them...
I would really love to get a cat so if you have any let me know.
Many thanks,
Oana


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't you go to your local rescue centre?


----------



## oana3ala (Jun 3, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Can't you go to your local rescue centre?


Yes I would do that but I was told that they will come to visit the place I live in so I guessed it would not be that easy the process of adopting a cat from a shelter


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

oana3ala said:


> Yes I would do that but I was told that they will come to visit the place I live in so I guessed it would not be that easy the process of adopting a cat from a shelter


All rescues do homechecks if they can - to make sure the cat/kitten is going to the right home. It doesnt mean its a hard process, or that you wouldnt get the cat. If you have nothing to hide then it will be pretty straightforward! :thumbsup:


----------



## skisoph86 (Jul 14, 2008)

I had home check for my rescue kitty from cats protection league - lady was very nice and really it was just to fill in a couple of forms and make sure your house is suitable - not on vey busy road etc. Very simple process!


----------

